# New to the forum



## Turtlehead (Sep 20, 2006)

I just returned from a week in Palm Beach Gardens, Florida visiting family. While I was there, I had alot of photo opportunities and I thought you might like to see the end result. I see the excellent images posted here from time to time and thought now would be a good time to share.

This was my first time shooting with a DSLR so comments and constructive criticism is greatly appreciated. I hope you enjoy these as much as I did taking them. Click for larger versions.

*Sandhill Crane*


*Crane Close-up*


*Atlantic Ocean Palm*


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum. 

Lots of good people here and one that is kinda nutty. But you will figure out who that may be. Now for an observation. I see your last name is Brown. So is mine. Strange coincidence? Yes, cause I do not know you. But I have a feeling you may be related to one of our members. Could the edit have given it away. Maybe you are related to that Rusty guy. It is his name. He is not really rusty. Unless he stays wet too long. 

Very nice images. But I do not care for the copyright watermark with the white background. Draws the eye from the subject.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I love the close up of the crane. Nice picture and with a Konica/Minolta! Someone around here used to use one of those but his pictures wheren't nearly that good! Keep em coming. 


Oh, and be careful who you let edit your posts...


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome, welcome, welcome. Extremely nice images for a very first post. The cranes are wonderful. Even though you look to be somewhat related to a moderator of ours, we must all stand up to the same scrutiny and friendly C&C. The third image has a slightly tilted horizon line that might have been better straightened. Great start and welcome again.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

gee whizz i wish my first time with the dslr had been as good as yours. i seem to recall lots of ground shots - it took me a while to get used to the weight difference. lol

hi Jill and welcome to the forum. 

i love the bokeh in the second image. can't wait to see more of your photos. thanks for sharing these.

rosesm


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super nice, especially the palm tree


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

The more I look at the head shot of the Sandhill Crane, the more I like it. Execellent color. Clear and crisp with spot on focus and great crop. Yep, I really like it. Way to go Jill.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Let's see...crooked horizon, Minolta and the last name of Brown. Knew it wouldn't take long for that to get figured out. This was truly Jill's first time shooting with any SLR.

We spent about an hour talking about the dynamics of shooting before she left. She had some great opportunities and really capitalized on them. I'm very excited about her interest in this and that the Maxxum went to a good home.

I feel the crane close-up is just exceptional.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome Turtlehead


----------



## Turtlehead (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you all for the comments. We had a pretty simple gameplan of keeping the camera set around f/8 most of the time as I get used to it and I'm just excited some of these came out.

The sandhill cranes were a unique opportunity as they're a family unit of three that actually live right in my sister's subdivison. They were very approachable, but did not like it whenever I tried to get low for a shot.

We also spent a day at Lion Country Safari, which I hadn't been to since I was a little girl. Again, please click on the images for larger versions.









Through the windshield


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Blue Ribbon - Best Giraffe Category


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

nice shots....you weren't kidding about the cranes......she got an opportunity most of us dream about...!!! 

are those straight from the camera or did you work on them some?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

f8 seems to be working really well. that 'through the windshield' shot is awesome. i must go and clean my windshield.

rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

nice shots. I like the Sandhill Crane head shot and the lizard the best. keep up the good work.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

samurai_ag said:


> nice shots....you weren't kidding about the cranes......she got an opportunity most of us dream about...!!!
> 
> are those straight from the camera or did you work on them some?


I did the post and these are hardly manipulated at all and the crane closeup I just sharpened a tick because due to limited card space she was shooting jpegs instead of RAW (you can all boo me for being cheap now).


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Welcome aboard Jill, Great to have ya here. Very nice shots there...Like the crane the best. Well Heck....all of them are really good. Now we have to make a deal...what ever Rusty teaches you you have to promise to PM me and pass it along .
And as for the nutty one .... I know nothing :biggrin: but his name is something like inbetween black and white with a flounder...or some kind of water spieces like that......


----------

